# Fuel Gauge



## therock11 (Dec 21, 2011)

I filled the quad up with gas but the gauge doesn't seem to register. I looked at the parts breakdown of the tank and I can only assume the float or sensor is in the pump. Does anyone have any experience with this. I called the dealer and they said they could replace the pump but its an hour and a half away from my house.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

My brother has a newer cat and has had issues with the gas gauge as well, the dealer just keeps putting new pumps in, idk what he's going to do when the warranty is up.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## therock11 (Dec 21, 2011)

I may take the dealer up on their offer to replace the pump.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My '09 has an automotive style float sensor in the tank. - had an issue when I first got it; someone had put the pump assembly in backwards(against a mount tab trying to keep you from doing so) which positioned the float above the taller rear area of the tank instead of in the sump. - You only have to run out of gas while showing two bars ONCE before you figure that one out. 


Anyhow, unless something has changed it should just be an automotive type float sender, no idea what could be that trouble some with it. Maybe cat's poorly built/routed wiring harness does have a large enough ground to properly carry the float & pump, thus the pump draws ground through the gauge and takes it out?


----------



## chevyboy.0224 (Nov 6, 2012)

HI I HAVE A 08 ARCTIC CAT 500 MANUAL SHIFT AND MY SPEEDOMETER / DISPLAY COMES ON WHEN I START THE BIKE AND U CAN READ THE DISPLAY AND THEN IT GOES BLANK AND THE COMES Back ON IT KEEPS FLASHING ON AND OFF THE WHOLE TIME THE BIKE IS RUNNING I HAVE CHECKED THE CONNECTION REAL GOOD ANY IDEA WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED IF ANYONE HAS HAD A SIMILAR PROBLEM PLEASE MESSAGE ME AT [email protected] WITH ANY INFO OR TIPS THANKS


----------

